# Clares Equipment Factory Swindon



## chelle (Aug 2, 2007)

Greetings all at Derelict...I went round this factory yesterday and boy what a waste of good old British manufacturing...briefly..Clares made supermarket self-scan checkouts,shopping trolleys,shelving and cigarette kiosks....sounds bizzarre but take a look at the pics







Checkout conveyor belts



Some fierce looking machines left



Wouldnt want to get mashed up by this



Same machine



Room full of fag kiosks



Self-scan star trek checkout



Did this ever make it to the superstores?



Mock up Asda stylee kiosk



Complete with fake ciggies



Hope this is of some interest...I think it is another sad nail in the coffin of British Industry.If you cannot get off to sleep then take the complete guided tour of Clares...this is Stuart by the way and not the Pyestock Widow.
http://news.webshots.com/album/560112315wXzFWI


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 2, 2007)

So did the firm go bust? I know some of the big tescos have the self scan checkouts now. An exciting attempt to put till monkeys out of work. You'd never guess that they were developed in the US, Apparently they are common in Walmart.


----------



## chelle (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Reaperman...yes the firm went bust earlier this year putting a fair few out of work..this factory will be knocked down in November to make way for a college.


----------



## shadowman (Aug 3, 2007)

Self Scan Checkout, ok so you scan all you food yourself, but who collects the money,or is there a big cage with a door,and you have to enter you credit card details before it lets you out????????


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Chelle -or is it Stu?

Nice little find there. Liking the shots you've taking. You wouldn't want to get your tie or hair caught in that windmill-fangled contraption!!

Lb


----------



## King Al (Aug 3, 2007)

Cheers Chelle / Stu great pictures I just love gruesome looking machines and those look beautifully gruesome nice find

Ps. if you go back could you pick me up a diet coke please


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2007)

With the new self checkout systems, you can either pay with credit cards or by cash (id probably wreck them all if i went near them lmao). Both Tesco and Asda both have the self checkouts, not sure about the others tho, not ben in any of them for ages.

This is the first time ive seen the places where the stores get them from. like the mock up cigarette counter. It doesn't look like the till (with the moving thing - sorry, i know what i mean, but not explaining it very well) ever got to any store. grrrrrrrrr!!!

Cheers for the pictures, its nice to see different places. Like the pics.

 Sal


----------



## chelle (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Sal...Stu here....thanx for the nice comments,I guess the tills were bought in by another firm...there weren`t any in the showroom.I have since been told the equipment shown here is now being supplied from Germany...a sad day for British Industry.I really felt sad archiving this place as it was until recently a major manufacturer in the town...soon all there will be left will be Honda.
regards from Stu


----------

